# Buying a console: do exclusives actually matter?



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2008)

As I've got older I've lost all understanding of the 'exclusive games' wankfest your average fanboy will throw at you proving their piece of silicon and plastic is better.

Seriously, does everyone buy a console based on what exclusives it has?!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2008)

If a console has no exclusives, and another does, why not buy the one with a larger game library?

So I'd say it does IMO

I bought my PS3 for exclusives like resistance 2 and little big planet


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 31, 2008)

Of course it matters. I love Fable 2 and the Gears of war titles and would miss them. By the same token, I'd love to be able to play Little Big Planet and Buzz.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 31, 2008)

It wouldn't be the only thing deciding what I'd pick, but yes, the fact that Fable 2 is exclusively for the XBox 360 is a consideration.


----------



## scott_forester (Dec 31, 2008)

I've got a PS3 and bought it just because I liked the machine - even though I could buy a xbox as well because they are so cheap I just can't be arsed. 

I don't think exclusives matter - but I seem to be in the minority.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 1, 2009)

scott_forester said:


> I've got a PS3 and bought it just because I liked the machine - even though I could buy a xbox as well because they are so cheap I just can't be arsed.
> 
> I don't think exclusives matter - but I seem to be in the minority.



You and me both it seems...it really doesn't matter to me anymore. After 25 odd years of gaming you start to see the repetition and 'exclusives' lose their value. 

Thinking about it the last time it affected my decision was way back when I was 15/16 getting a snes because that was the system that had Mario! 

It just feels a bit narrow minded to let a handful of games determine your choice like that at this point...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 2, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You and me both it seems...it really doesn't matter to me anymore. After 25 odd years of gaming you start to see the repetition and 'exclusives' lose their value.
> 
> Thinking about it the last time it affected my decision was way back when I was 15/16 getting a snes because that was the system that had Mario!
> 
> It just feels a bit narrow minded to let a handful of games determine your choice like that at this point...



I don't get that point of view at all, it confuses the hell out of me tbh. Surely it's the games that define the console?! Otherwise, why not just stick with the original Xbox for it's superb media player capabilities, or the ps2 for it's behemoth of a back catalogue? Why get a new console at all if the games don't matter?

Surely the only time it doesn't matter is when you only ever intend on playing cross-platform titles?


----------



## scott_forester (Jan 2, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> I don't get that point of view at all, it confuses the hell out of me tbh. Surely it's the games that define the console?! Otherwise, why not just stick with the original Xbox for it's superb media player capabilities, or the ps2 for it's behemoth of a back catalogue? Why get a new console at all if the games don't matter?
> 
> Surely the only time it doesn't matter is when you only ever intend on playing cross-platform titles?



I decided to buy a PS3 shortly after they came out because of what the console promised - how many times have hyped exclusives been absolute shite?

Exhibit A - Haze


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 2, 2009)

scott_forester said:


> I decided to buy a PS3 shortly after they came out because of what the console promised - how many times have hyped exclusives been absolute shite?
> 
> Exhibit A - Haze



Yes, but you can counter bad examples with plenty of fantastic examples. If all things are equal (and, for the most part and for the sake of this argument, they pretty much are) then surely it can _only_ be the games catalogue that define the console?


----------



## scott_forester (Jan 2, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yes, but you can counter bad examples with plenty of fantastic examples. If all things are equal (and, for the most part and for the sake of this argument, they pretty much are) then surely it can _only_ be the games catalogue that define the console?



For me, at least, exclusives aren't sure fire enough for me to plump for one console over the other. For example last year I played lots of COD4 and Warhawk (badly) I wouldn't have liked to play Frontlines but I didn't feel too depressed I couldn't.

I just don't see any killed exclusives that would compel me to buy one. What I like about the PS3 are all the little gadgets I can plug in e.g. play tv etc as well as the games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> I don't get that point of view at all, it confuses the hell out of me tbh. Surely it's the games that define the console?! Otherwise, why not just stick with the original Xbox for it's superb media player capabilities, or the ps2 for it's behemoth of a back catalogue? Why get a new console at all if the games don't matter?
> 
> Surely the only time it doesn't matter is when you only ever intend on playing cross-platform titles?



Better graphics, more features. Games do matter but exclusives don't determine or play a huge factor in deciding which console to get. 

Price is a bigger factor tbh; which is why I just bought an Xbox360 (about to go pick up).


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 2, 2009)

scott_forester said:


> For me, at least, exclusives aren't sure fire enough for me to plump for one console over the other. For example last year I played lots of COD4 and Warhawk (badly) I wouldn't have liked to play Frontlines but I didn't feel too depressed I couldn't.
> 
> I just don't see any killed exclusives that would compel me to buy one. What I like about the PS3 are all the little gadgets I can plug in e.g. play tv etc as well as the games.



That makes sense.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 2, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Better graphics, more features. Games do matter but exclusives don't determine or play a huge factor in deciding which console to get.
> 
> Price is a bigger factor tbh; which is why I just bought an Xbox360 (about to go pick up).



And luckily for you, there are at least 10 gaming masterpieces exclusive to the 360! 

Been playing Braid... it's amazing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> And luckily for you, there are at least 10 gaming masterpieces exclusive to the 360!
> 
> Been playing Braid... it's amazing.



Braid? As in that thing girls do with their hair? 

Seriously though, expect a deluge of 360 related threads from me in the coming days...oh yeah what's the deal with hooking it up to a wifi network?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 2, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Braid? As in that thing girls do with their hair?
> 
> Seriously though, expect a deluge of 360 related threads from me in the coming days...oh yeah what's the deal with hooking it up to a wifi network?



It's not wireless. MS do an adapter but it's a rip-off. Just get a £15/£20 wireless access point or repeater from ebuyer and plug it into that, it's what I've done.

Braid is one of the hundreds of 'Arcade' titles from Xbox Live. It's amazing, a true work of art. There's loads of good Arcade titles, from Rez HD to Streetfighter II. Also, you can buy Xbox 1 titles online as well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2009)

What's a repeater?


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 2, 2009)

I base my console choices on whether I can pirate games on them - hence why out of the current crop I have a 360, DS and Wii, but don't have a PS3. If some kinda HD based iso-loader crops up for the PS3 then I'll get one, but till then I'm more than happy with better games for a better price on the 360.


----------



## scott_forester (Jan 2, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What's a repeater?



Takes a signal and replicates it but a bit stronger.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 2, 2009)

scott_forester said:


> Takes a signal and replicates it but a bit stronger.



Yeah, extends the range of a network, but I've just plugged the 360 into it via cat5 cable.


----------



## scott_forester (Jan 2, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, extends the range of a network, but I've just plugged the 360 into it via cat5 cable.



I use these all over the house:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devolo-Micr...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1230928416&sr=1-21

Perfect.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 5, 2009)

scott_forester said:


> I use these all over the house:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devolo-Micr...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1230928416&sr=1-21
> 
> Perfect.



Interesting. Have often wondered about these. So I'd buy that kid, plug my router into one of them, then plug my PC (other end of the house) into another and it'd pick up the network?


----------



## scott_forester (Jan 5, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Interesting. Have often wondered about these. So I'd buy that kid, plug my router into one of them, then plug my PC (other end of the house) into another and it'd pick up the network?



Yep, I've got four all over the house - they work a charm.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2009)

I have to say exclusives still don't really matter to me but a well put together online experience does. Xbox live is fantastic, Sony are fucking idiots for not providing a centralised online component.


----------

